Ask HN: Why is JavaScript still mocked and made fun of? - sidntrivedi
======
thesuperbigfrog
The initial implementation of JavaScript was rushed and ended up with strange,
seemingly broken behavior in some places.

The WAT talk
([https://www.destroyallsoftware.com/talks/wat](https://www.destroyallsoftware.com/talks/wat))
by Gary Bernhardt shows some of the JavaScript strangeness.

------
ChefboyOG
This used to be more of a thing than it is now, in my experience. Culturally,
it took a while for the perception of Javascript to change from "that janky
language you had to use to animate web pages" to a general purpose language on
the level of Python or Ruby. Node/React/Vue/etc. have been around long enough
now that I think most of that has died out, though obviously, many still have
a personal distaste for the language.

------
the_hoser
“There are only two kinds of languages: the ones people complain about and the
ones nobody uses.”

-Bjarne Strostrup

------
giffarage
Imo it's mostly due to the sheer number of people using it. More users -->
more complaints.

------
sibeliuss
With typescript growing more popular fewer have the same complaints -- things
are changing

